# COLT!!



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

where can I buy a Colt cap- ? the Arms company

not the Football team...


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.cafepress.com/+Colt+caps


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

COLT what is that?? do they still make guns??


----------

